# Great Lakes - Duluth MN - Lake Superior Rampages



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Attached:

[email protected]

For comparison sake: 

20180816-Piers1-PaulRTregurtha-+77F.jpg

Big Paul the largest ship on the Great Lakes:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MV_Paul_R._Tregurtha

Quote

Length: 1,013 ft (309 m)
Beam: 105 ft (32 m)
Depth: 56 ft (17 m)

Unquote

https://www.duluthnewstribune.com/news/weather/4511556-update-fall-storm-hammering-twin-ports

has a length of 93 characters and resulted in the following TinyURL which has a length of 28 characters:

https://tinyurl.com/ybmsrmgt

2 minutes 12 second video by DNT staff photographer + eight still images.

Attached:
20180816-Piers1-PaulRTregurtha-+77F.jpg (112.5 KB) 
[email protected] (60.0 KB)

Greg Hayden
Vista, CA USA


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks Greg,
Impressive (both man and nature!)


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Lots of OT for the forward/bow lookout man; setting out early for his watch and returning late for his watch below. Maybe a scooter was used???


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

More popular than Santa Ponza.


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

That same strong winds brought down one of my trees, fortunately, it missed the house and is now cut up for firewood !!!


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Did you notice that Big Paul's forward look out has a little raised up building with heat and windows on the forecastle? 

What do you want to bet that they get there through internal tunnels and passageways? 

Sometimes one sees bicycles being ridden on deck on footers.

Greg Hayden


----------

